# plant id need



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure what type of floating plants I have . It's beautiful but It has grown out of hand I'm going to have get rid of most of it soon . Here are a few pictures thanks.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like Salvinia minima


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it Frogbit?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

er201 said:


> looks like Salvinia minima


It is Salvinia minima.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

